# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF حصري :  نسخة مجربة وفعالة للتيربو سامسونجATF-Sam v2013.0.0.32

## Shamseldeen Victory

نرجو ان يتقدم هذا المشروع وقبل أن يتم دمجه بصورة شاملة أرجو من الجميع أعضاء وأداريين مساعدتى فى جمع كل النسخ التجريبية التى طرحت على السامسونج بكافة الانظمة فالبرنامج تم تنزيله على كافة الدرايفرات بأصدارات مختلفة للوندوس windows 2000
windows xp
windows xp pro
windows xp light
windows server 2003
windows server 2008
windows vista 
windows seven 7
windows 8  والاصدارات التى مرت بى هى:   *ATF-Sam v2013.0.0.32 * *ATF-Sam v2013.0.0.54*  *ATF-Sam v2013.0.0.64*  *ATF-Sam v2013.0.0.68*  *ATF-Sam v2013.0.0.102*  *ATF-Sam v2013.0.0.104*  *ATF-Samsung ver1.0.0.10* 
+ last vegas   وسأبدا أولكم  *ATF-Sam v2013.0.0.32* ‏ ATFSamsung_v2013.0.Build32   
حمل الان http://www.mediafire.com/?8mac39cw8iz72ws
هذه الاصدارة تحتاج لتثبيت أخر ابديت كما أنها تعمل 100% على وندوس7 وXp باك2 وباك3
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  أنتبه:  النسخ تجريبية ولم تدعم بشكل رسمى وأى أخطاء ناتجة تكن أنت المسؤل عنها فقط تحياتى: أخوكم شمس الدين فكتورى SHAKS

----------


## messages

Thank you

----------


## syria580000

من زمان وانا بدور ع موضوع متكامل زي هالموضوع

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

لمعرفة طرق العمل أو لأى معلومات اخرى قم بزيارة الموضوع أدناه:- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  تنيبة:-
فى حال عدم فتح الواجهة بعد تنصيب ATF v9.71 Update او اى طرق ارى !!!
قم بتأخير الزمن فقط شهر او أكثر  تحياتى: أخوكم Shamseldeen Victory شاكس

----------


## salihmob

مشكور شمس علي الابداع المتواصل

----------


## elwazer

Thank you

----------


## kampakapo

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## Fannan1

مشكور اخي شمس
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## benachar brahi

بارك الله بك

----------


## ez2010zo

كيف تعمل هذه النسخة

----------


## hythm ahmed

موضوع جميل

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> كيف تعمل هذه النسخة

 
اخى الشرح واضح وتابع الموضوع ستجد رابط موضوع للشرح

----------


## matrix2002

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## fidaco

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## machmach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohgo

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## hamza06

الف الف شككككككككررررررررر

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بَارَكَ اللهُ فِيكَ أَخِي الْكَرِيمْ   عَلَى الٌمَوْضُوعْ الٌمُمَيزْ

----------


## mor71

تسلم يداك
اخى الكريم
موضوع مميز

----------


## محمدالشمري

Thank you

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تـــــــــم الغاء تسبيت الموضوع كما يبدو أن الموضوع فقد أهتمامه من مصمم البرنامج وتم الغاء تثبيته من الهوستنج
انا شخصيا سعيد جدا لأننا نريد فريق التيربو يركز اهتمامة بنوكيا فقط ليكون الاول دائما
وان صح الفهم افضل عمل بوكس سام من ادخال واجهة جديدة على بوكس قديم وحتى الأن البرنامج فعااااااااااااااااال ياشباب

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

شكراا اخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## sabir22

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Sameh Albaz

الف شكر على هذه المعلومه القيمه

----------


## princegsm

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hamaem

مشكور ياغالي

----------

